# Tabby's Place on Cats 101!



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello Folks,

The shelter I volunteer at will be on Cats 101 on Animal Planet this Saturday 11/21/09. It airs as 9 to 10 pm EST.

Its truly a wonderful place with an inspiring story behind it. 

I wasn't there the day they filmed it, but I did mop all the floors the day before. 

I hope you can watch.
Brian


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I will dvr it and look for the sparkling floors!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll DVR it. Thanks, I like Cats 101.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't realize they were making new shows. They've been repeating the same three episodes for so long now.

I'll DVR it right now!

The funniest thing about it now is that we're all going to be looking at the beautiful floor!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I saw the floors!! They were down right beautiful, and I made a point of telling my husband. Oh, and the place in general was nice, but the FLOORS :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I couldnt sleep last night and turned on Cats 101 and saw Tabbys Place. Wish I would of known you had made the place be- u -ti- ful for the filming! I would of critique your work!  

I came across Tabbys Place when I was searching on line about blind cats. It sounded like your rescue takes on all the hard luck health issue cats. How awesome is that. 

I emailed the director asking how they promote their cats because cats with special issues are alway hard to place in a loving committed home. They were so kind in their responce. I sent them a donation I was so impressed with their work. It sounds like a wonderful place to volunteer at.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tabby's Place is awesome!!!!

What a great place! The most beautiful, spectacular floors, too!  

Two new shows for me. I hadn't seen either one.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks folks. Its nice to have one’s work recognized. :lol: 

It is a great place to volunteer. Because I know the kitties are so well taken care of, it makes it a little bit easier to leave without a cat under each arm on every visit.

I also discovered, watching the show, that one of my cats is probably a pure bred birman. After seeing the breed on the show I looked it up online. It turns out my Gypsy is a silver tabby point birman! I always assumed she was just an odd mix of different breeds. She has every quality described in the breed. I’ll try to get some pics up later.

Thanks again
Brian


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Seeing Birmans was a nice surprise for me. How cute Cinderella must have been as a kitten! 

Although I did have some choice words for the television when they said Birman's don't get matts. :?


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to it, I would like to check it out. I love Cats 101, but I don't get Animal Planet anymore :crying :sad


----------

